# Problema con  inyeccion Peugeot 505 sri 1995



## stalker94 (Abr 30, 2014)

hola amigos del foro ando buscando su ayuda conocimiento y experiencia para que me ayuden con la inyeccion electronica del un peugeot 505 sri 95 que compro mi papa hace un tiempo.....

resulta que el auto estubo en manos de un camionero cerca de 1 año el cual despues fallecio y la viuda lo dejo casi un año parado... el cuñado le daba arranque de vez en cuando pero como no sabian mucho tirando a nada se mando un par de*[Término innecesariamente vulgar]*!! :cabezon:... el auto tiene un equipo de gnc para inyeccion con los respectivos emuladores de inyectrores y demaces.creo por lo que dedujimos con un amigo.. se nota que es algo antiguo el equipo..... el problema es que este equipo arranca el auto a nafta y unos segundo despues se pasa a gas y durante el tiempo que estubo parado se quedo sin nafta y le siguieron dando rosca hasta que se quemo la bomba... despues se la remplasaron... nos lo entregaron con la bomba nueva. 

Ellos dicen que el auto antes de eso arrancada de maravilla y ahora no arranca... la manera de hacerlo arrancar es hechandole un chorrito de nafta directo a la admicion, cuando arranca con esa nafta se pasa a los segundos a gas y hay anda perfecto...

Cuando esta andando a gas lo acelero y lo trato de pasar a nafta y se para.... un par de veses le senti olor a nafta pero se para... es obvio que la inyeccion esta fallando...

doy algunos sintomas para tratar de orientarlos....

al ponerlo en contacto logicamente la bomba carga la rampa de inyeccion y luego deberia cortar luego de unos segundo. pero no corta si lo colocas en contacto la bomba nunca corta se queda cargando y cargando.

yo revise la bomba lo buenos es que creo que es una bosch. de hecho la volvi a conectar porque cuando la reemplazaron la dejaron desconectada para evitar que se volviera a quemar... pero lo que note es que sobra un cable.. en el ramal hay 3 cables y la bomba actual solo lleva 2 cables conectados.. y otra inquietud mia es si esta conectada bien.. si se encuentra bombeando para el lado correcto.. y no esta al revez

el autos es el que trae el motor mal llamado motor renault... es el 2.2l... 

es inyeccion multipunto. bastante interesante..

se que esto no es un foro de autos pero dado que la inyeccion es electronica y aqui se que hay gente con muchos conocimientos aqui me pueden dar algunos tips para orientarme!!

de antemano muchas gracias!!!

atte


----------



## edh59 (Abr 30, 2014)

Hola stalker:
Para ir por pasos,sería de mucha ayuda conocer la marca del equipo de gnc y la electrónica asociada(emulador,variador.....etc.).....subí fotos.
Por lo visto no ingresa combustible líquido (nafta) al motor.
Hay que verificar que la nafta llegue a la rampa de inyectores,si lo hace controlar la presión.
Si llega y no ingresa,seguramente los inyectores no reciben la orden desde la ECU o bien desde la electrónica asociada al gnc.,ya sea por mal funcionamiento o algo desconectado.
Los inyectores reciben +12v permanente desde ignición(verificar con el auto en "contacto"),el negativo,es el pulso que envía la ECU.Cuando el auto funciona a gnc ,se interrumpe el +12v,generalmente con relays,que son controlados por la electrónica del equipo de gnc.,para que no ingrese nafta.
Con esto ya tenés para empezar a buscar .....suerte.
Cualquier duda,volvé a consultar.
Saludos.
PD: la forma de interrumpir la nafta (cortando inyectores) y el funcionamiento (si/no) de la bomba depende mucho de cada instalador,muchas veces la bomba sigue funcionando durante la marcha a gnc y se quema.Tené en cuenta que la nafta después de 3 meses estancada se descompone,forma sedimentos y barnices que  tapan los filtros (cambiar),las cañerías (limpiar) y atascan los inyectores (limpiar y controlar).Limpiar el tanque de combustible.




circuito de conexionado componentes GNC:


----------

